# Positive Thinking



## wolverine1985 (Apr 15, 2012)

Today is my first day on the site and I felt a sense of urgency to contribute some wisdom I've learned with the ever so fun times DP has provided over the years. The first time I ever experienced DP was in college when I had a panic attack. My family was being to put to the test and during this tumultuous time I had a panic attack. There were feelings that lingered, predominately DR/DP. I went to the hospital to figure out what was going on and I was simply discharged with the diagnosis of anxiety. This was in 2005. The feelings of DP stayed with me over the years and it wasn't until the past few years I realized I had DP Disorder. We can caught in the catch 22 dissuasion if anxiety caused DP, if obsessive thoughts about DP continues to sustain DP, if this was related to childhood experiences etc.

I had all the typical symptoms. The weird/blurred vision, depersonalized or out of body experience, feeling distant, disconnected, isolated from myself as if I'm watching someone else's life play before your eyes. Some feelings have dissipated over the years and now the predominate feelings are DP or being disconnected, hovering a bit outside myself. Anyone going through this experience my heart goes out to you. It's tremendously exhausting and puts you to the test. It may feel easy to want to give in. But the sooner you accept your DP the faster you are on a road to recovery.

I still have bad days. I still live with that fear of DP. But I write this today, almost for cathartic reasons, to let everyone know we are in a fight together and we can win. We need to be strong. Do not let DP control your life. Live it. You only get one life. This is the life you've been given, make the most of it. Accept what you've been through. Use it as a source of strength. The resiliency you can develop from DP allows you to overcome other life obstacles that once seemed insurmountable.

So, I have a challenge for myself and all of you this week. Here's what we are going to do.

We are going to accept ourselves with complete love and compassion. We are going to forgive ourselves at this very moment for the challenges we are enduring and we will accept recovery is possible. But we must change our mindset. Without changing our thoughts, we cannot change our actions. We are going to stare this condition in the face and smile. You cannot win. I am too strong. So give me everything you got because I am not backing down! I am not going anywhere and I am going to live my life! Everyday I want each of you to force a smile on your face when you wake up and be grateful you are alive. Count your blessings. Remind yourself all the reasons you should feel fortunate. This will pass. Be resilient. Stay strong. Believe in yourself.

We need to support each other. I know with patience, compassion, strength and courage we can get through this and we will.

Remember. Smile.


----------



## ihatethis (Mar 13, 2012)

Thank you so much. This is exactly what I needed right now. I just called my therapist because I am having a horrible day. My DP keeps changing, so once I get a grip it's different and I go through the cycle again. Lately, I just can't seem to ground myself, I have nothing to hold on to and life itself seems so damn strange and uncomfortable. Damn this is hard!


----------



## wolverine1985 (Apr 15, 2012)

ihatethis said:


> Thank you so much. This is exactly what I needed right now. I just called my therapist because I am having a horrible day. My DP keeps changing, so once I get a grip it's different and I go through the cycle again. Lately, I just can't seem to ground myself, I have nothing to hold on to and life itself seems so damn strange and uncomfortable. Damn this is hard!


It is completely normal to feel the way that you feel. Do not give up. Life is a roller coaster. There are ups and downs my friend and this will pass. But you need to show yourself some love and compassion. It's okay. You will get through this. You are not crazy. DP won't make you crazy. One thing that has really helped me is meditation. I would make this a daily ritual if you can. Wake up early if you need to. Get some breakfast and allow yourself time to wake up. I would shower, it always calms me down and then I would sit for 15 minutes and practice mindful meditation. Focus on slowing down your breadth. Be accepting of the thoughts and feelings that arise. Notice the present moment and all the sounds around you. You will arise calm, refreshed and renewed BUT be patient with it.


----------



## fasi999 (Jun 24, 2009)

awww what a refreshing idea .......tips and everything about what you said ....spot on!

thanks


----------



## Deleted Account (Jul 26, 2010)

Very good post! This touched my heart and made me tear up. Much love to you!


----------

